# Help me out please, former evangelical in crisis.



## Augusta (Mar 9, 2004)

I was raised in a penecostal/charismatic church my whole life. All of this is like greek to me...literally. I am slowly accepting and understanding the reformed view of theology. I don't know what covenantal theology is. I am trying to learn this whole new language. Its worse than speaking in tongues. Is there a dictionary of terms somewhere that I can use to look up words I haven't heard? I came to this whole thing by listening to R.C. Sproul on the radio. I had never ever heard of predestination or anything until I listened to him. Then I got on the internet and went to his website. That was 7 years ago. I have kind of kept it to myself mostly. Whenever I do pipe up you can imagine the looks and the response I get. Like I am demon possessed. I have been percolating silently. My husband now believes at least in the the predestination part. At first he rejected it vehemently but he is a very logical guy and eventually saw the logic behind it was undenyable. I did too but then when it first sunk in I had a sort of breakdown. I had just had my second child and I was just devastated theologically. My whole world was turned upside down and I had to face the fact that I didn't know God. I have been a Christian my whole life and I have always had a personal relationship with God in that I prayed and thought about God all the time. I remember vividly witnessing to a girl on the playground in grade school. I was very involved at my church youth group all through high school and college age. I got married very young because I had strict values and would not compromise. I have always had a very healthy respect for God's laws. I felt cheated out of a true portrayal of God and all his attributes. I was mad that predestination was true. I had a very hard time overcoming what had been drilled into me. That I chose God and not the other way around etc. At the same time it answered so many of my questions I just knew it was true. I let it fade into the background but found myself shaking my head and rolling my eyes at my pastor occasionally. I still attend a penecostal church. It is a Foursquare church. They are actually not so bad as these type of churches go. I also don't exactly understand what dispensationalism is. Is it word faith teaching. I am working up to getting my hubby to let us try the Presyterian church near us. He is not ready. Whats so funny is he was a non-practicing catholic when we got married and I sorta dragged him along to my church. I actually wouldn't marry him until he accepted Jesus which I was sure he could not possibly have done in a catholic church.  I was a nut. My whole family are just out there theologically. Why am I telling you my life story?? I guess because I need support just now and teaching. My hubby and I are currently listening to RC Sproul almost every night online. He just started his Systematic Theology series. We have also listened to others of his. Actually what spurred me on here was listening to a message by John Sartelle on there last night and he made a statement about Aarons sons who brought the strange fire to the altar and got toasted for it. And he equated that with the worship in evangelical churches and it sorta freaked me out. I have spoken against some weird stuff that came down the pike but luckily our church didn't get involved in it but I don't know. I am just going through a kind of paradigm shift here and its a little unnerving still. I am also studying whether I am going to believe in infant baptism because I will have to deal with that if I go to a Presbyterian church. We used to think we would be fine where we were at out current church where I have attended for 23 years and where I was married and baptised etc. It's just really big. I am having to undo years and years of teaching. I find new things all the time that predestination touches. I at first thought it wouldn't change much but it changes almost everything. I never never thought I would be questioning believer's baptism. I guess what I need is a reformed view 101. Some kind of website or something that can help a person who is totally new to the whole thing. If anyone has any advice please give it. Thanks for listening.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 9, 2004)

Dispensationalism is NOT WordFaith, it's a view of eschatology that teaches that Jesus will come and take the Church away in a rapture before a 7-year Tribulation, before a 1000-yr kingdom on earth. You should read, if you haven't, [u:7314a789d9]Chosen by God[/u:7314a789d9] and [u:7314a789d9]The Holiness of God[/u:7314a789d9] both by R.C. Sproul. Most Presbyterians do not believe that the sign gifts of the Holy Spirit are operating today, that's a change. Also, they hold to a progressive synergistic view of sanctification, which means, that sanctification starts when you are converted, you do not have a separate crisis-experience of sanctification or baptism with the Holy Spirit; that takes place at conversion, then, through private devotion, attendance &amp; fellowship at church, taking communion,etc you become more and more like Christ. Take care, don't worry, keep reading &amp; thinking, and most importantly praying. You'll be okay.

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by turmeric]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 9, 2004)

Howdy, Augusta!
Welcome to the Board 

I'm not sure if this Board is the &quot;best place to start,&quot; but hopefully you'll be able to not only glean some useful information from it, but also in a way get a little bit of &quot;fellowship&quot; with people who understand where you're coming from.

Since you have internet access, I'm going to recommend an absolutely AWESOME program to you, its called &quot;The White Horse Inn.&quot; You can find it at OnePlace.com. You'll absolutely love it!

As far as Reformed 101, it may not be &quot;101&quot; but &quot;Calvin's Institutes&quot; would be a very good investment for you. Also, RC Sproul's son, and some others, wrote a book called &quot;After Darkness, Light&quot; that goes over the basics of the Reformed faith.


Also, the Westminster Confession of Faith would be great for you, as well as any of the other Catechisms and confessions of the Reformation.

Stick around. Keep asking questions. Put them in the right category on this Board and one day you'll have all your questions answered!:biggrin:


----------



## terry72 (Mar 9, 2004)

Augusta,

I also come from a pentacostal background, oneness holiness pentacostal. I am familar with foursquare.

My transistion has been a dramatic one as well, but God ahs been gracious indeed. 

My wife was raised UPC, her family considers me to be apostate. It has been especially difficult for her, but praise the Lord, by God's grace she is ready to be rebaptised, and if you know anything about the UPC, this is a complete transition for her, and will probably result in her father disowning her. 

if I can be of any help to you, please do not hesitate to ask...

I also was very influenced by R. C. Sproul over the years, even while I was still pentacostal.

Just continue to look to Christ, he is indeed a faithful saviour, and what may seem difficult, even impossible now, is nothing for him, my family is living testamony to his exceeding grace!

Blessings,
Terry 

Here is a link that may be helpful, it is a sermon series from the Heidleburg Catechism, preached by Joel Beeke and Foppe Vanderzwaag, it will systematically take you and your husband through reformed theology. I love the Heidleburg Catechism, it is my favorite catechism.
http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...mp;keyworddesc=Heidelberg+Catechism+2003-2004


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome, Augusta

Just one point about 'reformed' things. There are Reformed Baptists and Reformed Presbyterians. 

Rejecting Believer's Baptism isn't a mark of being reformed, but of being Presbyterian. If you find you cannot accept paedobaptism/Covenant Theology (like me) it doesn't stop you claiming the 'tag' of 'Reformed'.

For now, I would really centre yourself on studying the doctrines of grace, (known by some as the five points of Calvinism or the acronym TULIP), and leave the other issues to the side to a certain extent.

You will find (as I do) that some discussion on here goes way over your head - however you will also find a fine community of both Presbyterian and Baptist believers who agree to disagree over certain issues but unite and rejoice in the sure knowledge that we will all join together in eternity in absolute harmony!

The Lord bless you in your walk of discovery and (yes) adventure!


----------



## JohnV (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Augusta:
Welcome to the Puritan Board. 

I've been in a Reformed church all my life, and I am still learning. On this Board you will find more like yourself. And we like asking questions. 

There are many nuances to the Reformed faith that we are busy with. The thing to do is to ask questions about the teachings that you need to know about. Don't think that the questions are too simple, because we like to answer them the most. It's the hard ones we have trouble with. :biggrin:

Following Sproul's series on the basics of the faith is very good. His earlier works, I think, are easier and more for the beginner. If you can see if you can get a hold of [u:2d7df4fba7]Choosing Your Religion[/u:2d7df4fba7], and [u:2d7df4fba7]The Cross of Christ[/u:2d7df4fba7] series. The first is a comparison of current views on religion, and how Chritianity answers that; and the second is the basics on the Atonement, but yet thorough. And they are in video and audio format, I believe. Thse would be good to share with your husband. 

But most of all, know that Christ died for you, and that you are safe in His arms. If you believe with all your heart, then be assured that He will not fail you. Look to Him and He will guide you to His church.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello Augusta, and welcome to the Board! Praise be to God for the wonderful work he is doing in your life!
:wr51:

Reformed theology can be very overwhelming at first, but take heart, many of us have gone through the same struggles, so you are not alone.

Also, don't think that you have to reject believers baptism in order to embrace reformed doctrine. Many will say that you do, but there are plenty of us on here that can attest otherwise. As others have already mentioned, there is such a thing as Reformed Baptist. There is a historical precedent for this, and you can find an articulation of puritan, reformed, and baptist theology in the 2nd London Baptist Confession of 1689, which you can find here:

http://www.vor.org/truth/1689/1689bc00.html

Also, there are a couple of Reformed Baptist churches in your area, even as close as Kirkland, WA. You can find them listed here:

http://www.farese.com/rbcd/wa.htm

While not all churches that call themselves &quot;Reformed Baptist&quot; really are, they are worth checking out, just keep your discernment about you, ask lots of questions, and keep in the scriptures. And if you have questions, you know where to come to ask them :biggrin:

God bless you sister, there will be many of us praying for you and your family.

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by Philip A]


----------



## JonathonHunt (Mar 10, 2004)

[quote:dcf05231c4][i:dcf05231c4]Originally posted by joshua[/i:dcf05231c4]
[quote:dcf05231c4][i:dcf05231c4]Originally posted by JonathanHunt[/i:dcf05231c4]
Rejecting Believer's Baptism isn't a mark of being reformed, but of being [/quote:dcf05231c4]

Just as an aside, Presbyterians [b:dcf05231c4]do not[/b:dcf05231c4] reject Believer's Baptism. Not all Christians have believing parents; therefore, they weren't baptized as infants. 

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by joshua] [/quote:dcf05231c4]


Joshua

Sorry, my bad. I expressed that wrongly! I should have said something like 'being a paedobaptist isn't a mark of being reformed' or something!

Jonathan


----------



## Augusta (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks so much all of you for the support. Part of why it has been a hard road was that I had no one to talk to about what I was going through. Everyone in my circle is penecostal/foursquare. I kind of just went through it quietly. At first it was interesting and then it sunk in and I quit praying because I didn't know how to approach God anymore. I had always done it so casually before. I worried about my kids alot and cried myself to sleep begging for God to have mercy on their souls. I am so glad to have found a place to talk some of this stuff through. And praise God that my husband actually wants to learn this stuff now. I couldn't get him to talk about theology for the last few years. He was raised catholic and had an inate distrust that he could read the Bible and actually interpret it. Now he wants to hear sermons and learn and its great. 

Thank you Christopher for directing me to the White Horse Inn. I listened to 4 their shows last night. I am kind of a sponge when it comes to theology now. I just want to know it all now. So even if stuff is over my head I am going to keep jamming it in there. I do have The Holiness of God and I read it 6 years ago when this first started and it really did help. I also have Willing to Believe and Faith Alone by RC. I just picked through the last two I remember because it was so complex and used words that I had never heard before. Thats another thing, I avoided church for a while which was easy because my 3rd pregnancy was twins. I was so mad at my church for a while, well not them directly but I was mad and so I kind of directed it at them. I felt like I had been lied to or mislead but really it was the blind leading the blind. Sorry to be pouring my heart out here. The flood gates are kind of opening on you guys because I know you know where I am coming from. Anyways I have to read Holiness again but I have to find it first. I think I lent it out to someone. 

I want to understand the difference between Covenant theology and Reformed theology. I am reading McMahon's articles on his switch from credobaptism to paedobaptism. He is writing about things that are probably a big duh to you guys but not to me. It seems to encompass the covenant of God to Abraham and I would really like to get a hold of an article that explains this. Too many questions so I will stick with this one for now.  Thanks again for all your kind words.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to the board Augusta!

Sproul's Ligonier Ministries is a great resource for coming to an understanding of the Reformed Faith (actually the Biblical Faith!). I listen to &quot;Renewing Your Mind&quot; all the time as well as &quot;The White Horse Inn&quot;, all good stuff.

Like everyone has said, if you have a question, don't be shy. Your never going to know if you don't ask :yes:


----------



## pastorway (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is another site with good info you can read on various topics and theology from a Reformed perspective, both Baptist and Presbyterian:

http://www.monergism.com/

We will be praying for you as you continue to grow in grace.

Phillip


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome Augusta! It's neat to me to see someone like you just coming to study the Reformed faith. I, too, have been raised in a major Pentecostal church all my life (Assemblies of God), so I know what that can often entail.

I definitely second everyone's advice so far in this thread. Also, I'd recommend listening to Matt's first few recorded sermons on covenant theology at http://www.apuritansmind.com/pcf.htm. Covenant theology is a branch of Reformed theology (albeit a critical one!), and is the &quot;opposite&quot; per se of Dispensationalism. Dispensationalism is more than an eschatology - it's a whole understanding of how God works with His people throughout history, and it basically splits up His major intents and purposes throughout history, in particular emphasizing that He has one plan for the church, and another for physical Israel, which He will focus on at different times. Covenant theology, on the other hand, teaches that His purposes and means for accomplishing them are essentially the same at heart throughout all of history, even if they seem to take on different external forms at times. A lot of people would probably recommend O. Palmer Robertson's [i:9942521863]Christ of the Covenants[/i:9942521863] as a good introductory book to Covenant theology.

As regards baptism, it is absolutely true that you can reject infant baptism and still consistently have a Reformed perspective on the [i:9942521863]majority[/i:9942521863] of theological issues, as do many of our brethren here on Puritan Board. Still, infant baptism [i:9942521863]is[/i:9942521863] the historic Reformed position, and the one held by the Reformers and the Puritans, and thus you should definitely at least look into it. Actually, reading some of the past debates and discussions here on Puritan Board might be a good place to start.

If I could recommend one single book to you above all others right now, I would advise you to read [i:9942521863]In the Face of God[/i:9942521863] by Michael Horton. The Reformed faith is much more than a set of doctrinal beliefs and positions--it is a whole [i:9942521863]mindset[/i:9942521863] that radically affects your perspective of God and the Christian life. This book lays the best foundation I have found for even understanding why that mindset is important, and explaining what the foundational, root concepts that lay at the heart of all Reformed theology are. It explains what true spirituality is, and being raised in the Assemblies of God myself, no single book save the Bible has yet had a greater affect on my Christian mindset and relationship with God.

Sorry if this was too long:wink1:! Let me know if you'd ever like to talk about anything related to Reformed theology, church, or just the Christian life and walk in general.

God bless,

Chris


----------



## Augusta (Mar 10, 2004)

Thank you Chris. You helped alot with your answers to my questions. The reformed view really is a whole different mindset. My sister and my mom are still totally steeped in the penecostal view and it is just beyond them to understand what I am saying. It seems to be something God has to lead you to. I have a hard time broaching the subject with them and they both think they are so spiritual and hear from the &quot;holy spirit&quot; all the time. One big question for me which I go round and round with in my brain is: is belief in predestination necessary for salvation? It goes like this: it isn't because if God has worked salvation in you then it can't be undone right, but then if He has done the work then you WILL understand it and embrace it right, His sheep hear His voice and know His voice when they hear it. Maybe they just haven't embraced it YET and will. If they stay thinking that they had something to do with their salvation is it then not a true salvation because they don't give God all the glory for their salvation? You can see how I go in circles. 

Am I completely confused or what??


----------



## raderag (Mar 10, 2004)

[quote:b3d5aea8ff] One big question for me which I go round and round with in my brain is: is belief in predestination necessary for salvation? [/quote:b3d5aea8ff]

No, otherwise many of the early Church Fathers would not have been saved. Having the wrong view of predestination can indeed lead you to the wrong Gospel, but many believe in the correct Gospel without the correct view on predestination.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 10, 2004)

[quote:8f1fbc45b8][i:8f1fbc45b8]Originally posted by Augusta[/i:8f1fbc45b8]
Thank you Chris. You helped alot with your answers to my questions. The reformed view really is a whole different mindset. My sister and my mom are still totally steeped in the penecostal view and it is just beyond them to understand what I am saying. It seems to be something God has to lead you to. I have a hard time broaching the subject with them and they both think they are so spiritual and hear from the &quot;holy spirit&quot; all the time. One big question for me which I go round and round with in my brain is: is belief in predestination necessary for salvation? It goes like this: it isn't because if God has worked salvation in you then it can't be undone right, but then if He has done the work then you WILL understand it and embrace it right, His sheep hear His voice and know His voice when they hear it. Maybe they just haven't embraced it YET and will. If they stay thinking that they had something to do with their salvation is it then not a true salvation because they don't give God all the glory for their salvation? You can see how I go in circles. 

Am I completely confused or what?? [/quote:8f1fbc45b8]

I have the exact same situation with my family, and usually have a hard time trying to talk with most of them about it. Wow, what you said sounds like an [i:8f1fbc45b8]exact[/i:8f1fbc45b8] description of my situation.

As far as the necessity of believing in the Reformed doctrine of salvaton to be saved, the area can admittedly get gray. We are told, however, that &quot;it shall come to pass that everyone who calls upon the name of the Lord shall be saved (Acts 2:21),&quot; and &quot;believe in the Lord Jesus, and you will be saved (Acts 16:31),&quot; and &quot;if you confess with your mouth that Jesus is Lord and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved (Romans 10:9).&quot; So these verses show that it is definitely possible to have saving faith without fully realizing the truth of the five points of Calvinism. Nonetheless, we are also told that there are indeed some people who think they are saved but are in fact not (Matthew 7:21-23).

So I believe the key is whether or not someone [i:8f1fbc45b8]truly trusts[/i:8f1fbc45b8] in Christ to fully save them apart from the grounds of any of their own merit. If someone is an Armianian, they can still savingly believe this at heart and simply not realize how inconsistent it is with the theology they profess.

As to why God wouldn't fully show the true theology of salvation to everyone He brings to saving faith, I can only trust that it is in His wise purposes--like perhaps certain people will appreciate it more if they discover it in heaven...we can only guess.

Hope this helps :grin:,

Chris

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## AnonymousRex (Mar 11, 2004)

Augusta,

Whether you desire to do so now or later, you will eventually have to join a new church whose teachings are in accordance with what you've come to believe. If you stay at this Foursquare church, the situation will become increasingly awkward, since you'll be more and more at variance with these indiviuals who, sad to say, are already suspicious of you.

AnonRex


----------



## Augusta (Mar 11, 2004)

I know you are right Rex. It is a big step though and I am ready but my husband is not and I have to do as he says. I do believe he is changing his mind slowly. He needs more teaching and listening to RC with me is giving him that. The way RC refers to the various translations often and explains the tranlations is going a long way to giving my hubby confidence in the Bible as a readable, understandable text. I want my children to benefit from refomed teaching and catechism teaching. I just learned a new term guys. I need to [i:63d37ad906]Catechise [/i:63d37ad906] (sp) my children.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 11, 2004)

Augusta,

I see that you have been listening to RC Sproul. Excellent teacher.

If your husband is having a hard time, then I recomend getting RC Sprouls CD of video casette on th Holiness of God. Or you can download it for a buck per lesson from their site. Its 6 lessons in all. Get the study guide as well and invite some friends over and watch it together. Go through the study book afterwards.

This is the best presentation on Gods Holiness I have ever studied. Unless one has a proper view of Gods Holiness, then everything we believe is severely tainted. Accepting reformed teachings make much more sence when one understands Gods Holiness.

I strongly recommend the series.'


PS, get the New Geneva Study Bible while your at it.

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## JohnV (Mar 11, 2004)

Augusta:
I would just like to reiterate the notion that anyone newly coming into the true faith is very exciting for guys like me who have been in it a long time. For you to learn about [i:28c2e57caf]catechizing[/i:28c2e57caf] your children is like learning it all over myself. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote:1148786f08][i:1148786f08]Originally posted by A_Wild_Boar[/i:1148786f08]

PS, get the New Geneva Study Bible while your at it.

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by A_Wild_Boar] [/quote:1148786f08]

Actually, there are two other Reformed Bibles that are even better. [i:1148786f08]The Reformation Study Bible[/i:1148786f08], with R. C. Sproul as the general editor--this Bible was made specifically as an official revision of the [i:1148786f08]New Geneva Study Bible[/i:1148786f08]. Also, an even newer one, [i:1148786f08]Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible[/i:1148786f08], which I own, is great as well. While Sproul is no longer the general editor, Packer is one of the two theological editors. It has the NIV text instead of the NKJV, and it includes all of the Westminster Standards and the Three Forms of Unity. Whichever of those two one prefers, either would be better than the [i:1148786f08]New Geneva Study Bible[/i:1148786f08], as they are both intended to update it.

Chris


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote:0d5e4b60c2]
Actually, there are two other Reformed Bibles that are even better. [i:0d5e4b60c2]The Reformation Study Bible[/i:0d5e4b60c2], with R. C. Sproul as the general editor--this Bible was made specifically as an official revision of the [i:0d5e4b60c2]New Geneva Study Bible[/i:0d5e4b60c2]. 



Chris [/quote:0d5e4b60c2]

Actually thats the one I have. The one edited by Sproul. I dont have it with me at work. (I am allowed to surf the net when it gets slow, but Bibles are a no no) To me its the New New Geneva Study Bible. :grin:

It is an excellent bible.

I like the NKJV format. No missing verses when compared to the NIV. I find it hard to study with folks of differing Bibles. Is there a thread here regarding versions and which is best?



[Edited on 3-11-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote:56acc3070a][i:56acc3070a]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:56acc3070a]


they have Bibles on the net

be as gentile as a dove but as wise as a serpent

-Paul [/quote:56acc3070a]

Thanks, I found a few good ones. I found this forum while searching for a way to fellowship with like minded bretheren.

I sit next to a Church of Christ dude. Imagine the fun debates we have.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 11, 2004)

The Geneva Study Bible [b:983e9d76e1]is[/b:983e9d76e1] the Reformation Study Bible. They just changed the name.


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote:e0f9e8ce48][i:e0f9e8ce48]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:e0f9e8ce48]


just show him Romans 4, Abraham was justified BEFORE he was circumcised:yes:

-Paul [/quote:e0f9e8ce48]

I would but his whole theology is basically Baptismal regeneration with no relation to circumsision. He even states that if one is not Baptized, then you cant be saved. :no::wr30:

[Edited on 3-11-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## Augusta (Mar 11, 2004)

I have been intending to get a Geneva Study Bible. I had heard about them on RC's program. You know something funny. I am now hearing all of the little jokes about penecostals. I knew all the jokes about the supposed &quot;dead churches&quot; the &quot;frozen chosen&quot; and now when I listen to White Horse Inn I am hearing all the other sides jokes. Its weird. :grin:


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2004)

*A book by a woman!*

Hi Augusta,
I'm so pleased that your journey has brought you by this board. These folks offer some of the best commentary and thinking on what's going on in church today. 

In addition to the fine resources that have already been mentioned there is a book that my wife and I enjoyed. It's called &quot;When Life and Beliefs Collide&quot; by Carolyn Custis James.

The book strikes a beautiful balance between our reformed theology and the life we encounter in the everyday world. It teaches that all believers are theologians and the moment we realize it is when lifes events no longer mesh with our &quot;user-friendly&quot; perception of God. I think you and your husband would enjoy the book.

God bless you richly,
Bob

PS - Carolyn James was on White Horse Inn but I'm not sure if that program is still in the archives. Blessings.


----------



## sailorswife (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Augusta,

I just thought I would let you know about a couple churches in your area when the time comes for you to leave your current church. There is an OPC in Bothell and Lynnwood, a Reformed Baptist church in Juanita and a Free Reformed Church in Bellevue. I grew up in Bothell and know the area well, and have a good guess at which church you are going to, though I won't mention the name since you haven't done so. Anyway, my husband and I attended the Free Reformed Church for a couple years before moved to IL, you will find solid reformed preaching there and a pastor who is very able and desirous to teach (from the pulpit and in personal conversation). I must say having grown up in huge churches all my life where you have had little or no conversation with the pastor that it is a huge blessing to attend a small church where it is easy to approach the pastor and ask him questions. 

I really hope you are able to begin attending a reformed church soon. Though is may be a bit of a culture shock, I really believe you will soon appreciate the Christ centered worship and godly fellowship. 

Also, I am not sure if you are aware of the Ladies Forum, but we would love your company there as well. 

Anne


----------



## turmeric (Mar 15, 2004)

I learned something about reformed &quot;culture&quot; the hard way. Shortly after I was brought to Christ I attended an OPC for a while. Having grown up in Dispie &amp; Pentecostal churches, I just assumed that everyone left right after the morning service to get lunch. So I left right after the service. The people just didn't seem too friendly. One Sunday I stayed after to get a cup of coffee. All of a sudden people started talking to me and I thought they were climbing all over me! I decided they were a little weird and didn't go back. But as I heard more about reformed churches, and read about the early Puritans, I learned that two services interrupted by communal food &amp; fellowship are often the norm, though sometimes it's just coffee and an after-class or something. Those OPC people must have thought I was the unfriendly one!


----------



## sailorswife (Mar 15, 2004)

I had a similiar experience as you, Tumeric. When I started going to a reformed church I couldn't figure out why everyone was so quiet when entering the building, etc. I thought it seemed unfriendly also, but later found out the quietness is to help us prepare for worship.

Augusta, I was thinking maybe your husband would be willing to go to a night service at one of the reformed churches in your area, most if not all of them have them. That way you could still attend your current church in the morning and go to a reformed church in the evening. That is how I started out, I was very involved in the non-denominational church I was a member of and had a hard time breaking away from it, so I began going to a reformed church on Sunday evenings and then after a few months started worshipping there both services.


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2004)

Sailors wife, thank you for the information. Can you guys tell me what OPC means? I have only lived in Bothell for two years and commute to my same church which if you are familiar with the area Anne you will know my church it is the largest Foursquare church in this area. I will definitely come to the ladies tea room. Thanks so much guys for all of the help.

[Edited on 3-16-2004 by Augusta]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 16, 2004)

[quote:459b785943][i:459b785943]Originally posted by Augusta[/i:459b785943]
Sailors wife, thank you for the information. Can you guys tell me what OPC means? I have only lived in Bothell for two years and commute to my same church which if you are familiar with the area Anne you will know my church it is the largest Foursquare church in this area. I will definitely come to the ladies tea room. Thanks so much guys for all of the help.

[Edited on 3-16-2004 by Augusta] [/quote:459b785943]
OPC= Orthodox Presbyterian Church


----------

